# Anyone running a Shrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR?



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Anyone running a Schrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR?*

Im running a Schrick VGi on my MK2 VR, I just put a S/C kit on it and was told by a few people that the VGi is no good with boost. I should pull the vacum activated flapper valve inside of the manifold and run it always open. Because the pressure is to high and it will suck the valve in to the motor. Anyone hear of this?


_Modified by vwmk2vr6s at 6:55 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Anyone running a Shrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR? (vwmk2vr6s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk2vr6s* »_Im running a Schrick VGi on my MK2 VR, I just put a S/C kit on it and was told by a few people that the VGi is no good with boost. I should pull the vacum activated flapper valve inside of the manifold and run it always open. Because the pressure is to high and it will suck the valve in to the motor. Anyone hear of this?

yep. thats how they're generally run.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Anyone running a Shrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR? (TBT-Syncro)*

I ran mines with an open flapper but i have heard of some who still keep the Shrick Vgi functional and have had no problems with it.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Anyone running a Shrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR? (vwmk2vr6s)*

I think ABT Cup and Kenji both run the Schrick VGI with S/C's. You don't want to run the Schrick VGI with turbo applications that's rather bad. With the S/C you should be fine. To change the subject a little S/C's love autotech 262's or TT264/260's those cams give a nice of added power to a S/C'd VR6. I have read how people with the Schrick/Super Charged combo like it b/c around town the Schrick helps with decent low-midrange torque and the S/C for when you really want some fun top end. Now add a P&P or even a P&P'd BVH with the rest of your application then you have a car that would be blast to drive but would cost quite a bit of money.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone running a Shrick VGI and a Supercharger on a VR? (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_I think ABT Cup and Kenji both run the Schrick VGI with S/C's. You don't want to run the Schrick VGI with turbo applications that's rather bad. With the S/C you should be fine. To change the subject a little S/C's love autotech 262's or TT264/260's those cams give a nice of added power to a S/C'd VR6. I have read how people with the Schrick/Super Charged combo like it b/c around town the Schrick helps with decent low-midrange torque and the S/C for when you really want some fun top end. Now add a P&P or even a P&P'd BVH with the rest of your application then you have a car that would be blast to drive but would cost quite a bit of money.

Care to backup your "VGI okay with supercharger but not with turbo" statement.
I ran a schrick with my charger and currently do with my turbo. I don't see the issues.


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

I have heard of problems with running the flapper and more the 10psi. 
That said I do not have any experience with it. The concerns made me stray away from the VGI and stick to a Euro clone manifold for my SC VR6. If you are keeping the VGI flapper open I doubt there is much gain in running the Schrick manifold over a Euro clone anyway. 
Not worth the worries/money to me.


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

12 psi with flapper in place, not stuck open. I'm gunna run SRI, but i still would run a VGI over a 2.9


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (backheld)*

I've been running the Schrick manifold and the supercharger for 4 months now with the flapper closed. I heard that the boost might blow out the flapper so I've held off on wiring it up. I'm only running 8 psi and thinking about wiring it up or leaving it full open.
anybody else?



















_Modified by MIKEJETTAVR6 at 11:59 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

Nice Setup. The polished parts look Good.....

I Jizzed in My Pants


----------



## backheld (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (KeyDub)*

I wanna play


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (backheld)*

clean engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

another one:


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

these pix make me miss the summer season!


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*









uhh its apart now, im rebulding. when it ran, it was well.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_another one:









That was before, now it looks like this:









_Modified by CuRide at 2:08 PM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by CuRide at 1:19 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (CuRide)*

Superchargers and the Schrick VGI get a long just fine. Schrick VGI's and Turbo's don't really get along due to too much PSI going through the manifold and the flapper breaking. I have known of one person doing it but that's it. The reason I mentioned is the reason why people don't run the Schrick VGI with a turbo set up this was covered probably oh back in 1998 or maybe earlier and hasn't been brought up since then b/c it's pretty common knowledge.


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

Just curious whats the maximum boost are you guys running with the S/C Schrick combo? Would 12 psi be too much?


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (TaintedRide)*

Anyone have an answer to how much boost you guys are running? Does anyone have a dyno of what the Schrick does for performance gains with a S/C? I know what kind of gains it is NA but just curious as to how it is with the S/C, TIA.


----------



## Addison (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (TaintedRide)*

bump


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

I am about to sc with my schrick vgi. I plan on leaving the flapper functional and running 8psi to 10 psi and no more untill I hear some people with some facts.
also if one faild does anyone have pics... sounds kinda like a myth to me as the flapper is not much different than a throttle body plate and I haven't sucked one of those in ever on a turbo at 23 psi.


----------

